# Can't find -legacy when building lib32



## Philos (Jul 4, 2014)

I'm trying to build lib32 on 10.0-RELEASE-p1 and some ways into the build ld tells me it can't find -legacy and breaks out of the compilation. Is egacy.a a system lib_rary_ I need to build before lib32? I've looked for it in /usr/src/lib and I couldn't find anything related to it.


----------

